# F150 Gas mileage



## John Rayl (Jan 31, 2001)

I just bought a 1990 F150 with an 8ft bed for my business, and I noticed that it seems to be using a LOT of gas. I've found no leaks, and the truck seems to run great, but it's only getting about 10-12mpg! This is combo driving on the Highway and City, mostly Highway, though. It has a 300c.i. fuel injected 6 cyl, with the T-18 4 speed. Unless I have it loaded, I don't use 1st starting out. Is this normal mileage for this engine?


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

John my dad has a 79 f150 2 wheel drive 8 ft bed that has the orginal 300 in it and he gets around 17 mpg he's doesn't get in any hurry thou my 93 f150 4*4 get's right at 10 mpg yours sounds a little low unless you have a heavy foot.good luck Bobby


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

Are your mileage #'s when pulling or just the truck itself?


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

My dad's are truck alone mine are with 8*18 enclosed trailer


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

That is probably correct since your pulling a very heavy trailer with a 6 cyl. The 6 cyl. makes plenty of power, it just has to run more rpms and work a little harder to be efficient. Probably the truck has a pulling gear ratio in it. All these things add up. I would think your mileage is right on track.


----------



## Double D (Sep 25, 2000)

*That is Normal*

That is normal milage for that motor. It is bigger than the V8 that is in my newer Ford truck (289). That engine is known for being bullet proof and pulling like a pack of angry mules, not for fuel economy.


----------



## MATTHEW (May 30, 2001)

Yeah, it is bulletproof. That is why they don't make it anymore. I have the same setup as you. 10 MPG even with an empty truck. 
Mine has 100,000 miles on it, and does not burn any oil. I've heard of these things going 250,000 miles!!! It is cast iron top to bottom and will never warp the head. It is also a cool running engine. Sometimes I get scared when I look under the hood. It looks terrible. Rust and cobwebs. But, each and every day I get in to start it, it fires up and runs like a new truck!


----------

